# Anyone ever heard of or cooked a Gallina Fowl ?



## benswholehogbbq (Jun 24, 2010)

_  I realize this may be a strange question, but I was in an international supermarket the other day, and saw these things right with the regular chickens. It looks just like a chicken, and the only information I've been able to get is that it's an ancestor of the domesticated chicken, and comes from Asia. I also understand it has a fuller flavor than a regular chicken, so I'm thinking about going and buying one and throwing it in the pit this weekend, along with a 12 lb. pork butt._

_Anybody have ANY clue ?_

_Anyway, if I buy this thing, I'll send some q-view before, during, and after the smoke ( well, I might sebd some q-view even with just the swine )._

_Smoke 'em if you got 'em......................_


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 24, 2010)

I was gonna say give it a try and let us know how it comes out. It can't be that much money doesn't everything from that region of the world go for next to nothing.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 24, 2010)

http://icuban.com/food/guinea_gallina.html

Looks like it should be about the same as a Cornish Game hen?


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 24, 2010)

All I can say that in Spanish, a Gallina is referred to as a hen. Gallo, is a rooster. I wonder if the one you're talking about is some form of free-range?


----------



## benswholehogbbq (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, just knowing the meaning of the word helps. My understanding is that it's a relative of the chicken that lives in the woods, mainly in India.

And these things were pretty good sized ( at least 4 or 5 pounds ). They were about the same price as a regular chicken, so i think I'm gonna' buy one, and SMOKE IT !

Thanks for the help - the dang things are mysterious, aren't they ?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 24, 2010)

Gallina fowl or jungle fowl is an ancestor of the modern domesticated chicken. I would say that it is a gimmick....a hoax...or a marketing stratigy. Wild jungle fowl would hardly be big, and once farmed they would just be a domesticated chicken.......just my opinion. Check this out, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junglefowl


----------

